# Flatpedale oder Klickies?



## Carotte (17. August 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich weiss, dass es so einen Thread in einem anderen Forum gibt, aber mit den Antworten dort bin ich nicht weitergekommen, die sind mir dort alle zu cool.
Also: ich bin ja noch totale Anfängerin beim MTB-fahren, aber mit dem Rennrad fahre ich SPD-Pedale und komme gut zurecht damit. Also habe ich mir an mein neues Trek Lush  erstmal dieselben Pedale angeschraubt.

Aber ich habe technisch ja noch so viel zu lernen! Ich traue mich natürlich noch nicht die richtig fiesen Dinger, ich kann noch gar nicht springen oder seitwärts versetzen, gerade mal das Vorderrad kriege ich ein bisschen hoch. Aber ich lese immer wieder, dass viele dafür erst Mut gefasst haben, als sie auf Flatpedale umgestiegen sind, da sie den Notausstieg, den die Flats bieten, als beruhigend empfanden und sich mehr zugetraut haben. Nun habe ich aber festgestellt, dass ich mich bei meinen ersten Ubungsversuchen NICHT getraut habe, ohne Einklicken bestimmte Stellen oder eine fiese Treppe runterzufahren, weil ich auf der anderen Seite meiner Pedale irgendwie keinen Kontakt zum Rad mehr hatte. Ich hatte auch Angst, mitten bei der Abfahrt abzurutschen. Natürlich war das mit der "falschen" Seite der SPD-Pedale und der harten Sohle der SPD-Schuhe, die ich nun mal anhatte. Haben Flats und entsprechende Schuhe vielleicht so viel besseren Kontakt?
Andererseits bin ich nach zwangsweisem Aushaken oft nicht schnell genug wieder drin in den Cleats, besonders in märkischem Sand und Matsch, wenn die Cleats verkleistert sind.  Dann fehlt mir einfach der Schwung, um den Hügel hochzukommen, denn so rasend schnell und kraftvoll fahre ich wirklich noch nicht. Aber wenn ich eingehakt bin, geht das Klettern einfach besser.
Richtig hingelegt habe ich mich wegen der Cleats noch nicht, Auch die Treppen etc. sind mit Klickies gutgegangen, aber vielleicht machen die mich unnötig vorsichtig, so dass ich nicht genug lerne???
Also wie habt Ihr das als Anfängerinnen gehalten und welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit gemacht?

P.s., welche Schuhe empfehlt Ihr für schmale, kleine Füsse auf Flatpedalen?

Danke
Carotte


----------



## Schnitte (18. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe, ähnlich wie du, auch mit RR fahren begonnen und bin dabei Klickpedal gefahren (wie man das eben so macht beim RR), als ich auf das MTB umgestiegen bin, habe ich vorerst auf Flatpedals umgestellt. Wie du bereits geschrieben hast, war dies für den ersten Moment die sichere Variante. Wenn du beschreibst, dass du Angst hast bestimmte Stellen zu fahren wegen dem KLickpedal, dann würde ich dir vorerst zum Flatpedal raten. Zurück kehren zum Klickpedal kannst du später immer noch.

Am Ende ist das Geheimnis des MTB doch ganz simpel: habe Spaß und genieße deine Zeit 
wenn du dies mit Klickpedals nicht kannst, dann versuch es mit Flats und entscheide danach was für dich besser ist

für Flatpedals würde ich immer 5.10 Schuhe empfehlen. Die Mädelsvariante sollte auch für schmale Füße gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carotte (18. August 2013)

Danke für Deine Antwort, Schnitte.
Ich denke, ich werde es so machen und mir Flatpedale besorgen.
Aber obwohl ich gegooglet habe, konnte ich nicht herausfinden, welche 5-10 für Frauenfüsse gedacht sind. Fallen die Schuhe eigentlich klein oder gross aus?
Bei Alltagsschuhen trage ich 37, bei Asics Laufschuhen dagegen 7,5, das sind 38,5. Leider habe ich wirklich dünne Füsse, also typische Männerschuhe werden wohl nicht gut passen, selbst wenn sie klein genug sein sollten.
Weisst Du, wie der 5-10 heisst, den Du fährst?


----------



## Schnitte (18. August 2013)

mit größe 43 fahre ich immer nur männerschuhe beim mtb
also ich bin da kein maßstab. aber mit der suchfunktion solltest du im ladies forum sicher die ein oder andere diskussion zum thema 5.10 finden


----------



## Schnitte (18. August 2013)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Schuh/Impact-Karver-Women-s-Schuh-2013-Ash-Grey.html


----------



## Ravistellus (18. August 2013)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, als ich mein erstes MTB vor ein paar Wochen gekauft habe. Ein paar Mal mit Klickies gefahren, dann auf Shimano Saint-Pedale umgestiegen und fühle mich sehr wohl damit. 

Da ich ständig neue Strecken fahre und nicht immer oder häufig diesselbe Hausrunde, kommt es auch öfter mal vor, dass ich etwas nicht fahren kann und dann schieben oder gar tragen muss. Auch da bin ich dann dankbar, wenn ich normale Schuhe trage. 

Ravistellus


----------



## simply-out (18. August 2013)

Hallo Carotte,

ich empfehle Flatpedals, damit bist Du einfach flexibler. Je nachdem, wie Du Dich im Bezug auf das MTB-fahren entwickelst, könnte es sein, dass Du wieder Klickies willst...(Im Freeride/Downhill-Bereich, sind dieser wieder vermehrt im Einsatz).

Die 5.10 "kleben" auf den Flatpedals mit "Narbenschräubchen". Ich hatte zuvor IXS- und TEVA-Schuhe... die kleben bei weitem nicht so gut!

Probiere die Schuhe doch einfach in verschiedenen Grössen in einem Laden mal an. Die meisten sind zum "schnüren".

TIPP: Kaufe Dir (falls Du diese nicht eh schon hast) auch Schienbeinschoner, denn wenn Du dann doch mal abrutschst, oder beim schieben mal mit dem Schienbein oder der Wade an die Flatpadels kommst, gibts Wunden und später nicht so ansehnliche Narben...

Weiterhin viel Spass.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## jboe (18. August 2013)

Ich fahre die Echo TR Pedale, in Kombi mit Five Ten Shuhen. Absolut top!
Richtig, die Schienbeinschoner nicht vergessen, das spart Blut. 
Habe auch mit Klickies angefangen. Aber als mein Mann vor einigen Jahren mal im Winter auf Glatteis gestürzt ist und aus dem Teil nicht rauskam und sich dadurch fies den Knöchel gebrochen hat, sind wir umgestiegen. Seitdem traute ich mich auch mehr...
Am Tourer fahre ich Erdmann Pedale mit selbstgedrehten Pins. Das klebt jetzt endlich auch schön.


----------



## HiFi XS (21. August 2013)

Hi Carotte,

ich habe erste in diesem Jahr meine Clickies abgeschraubt. Die Entscheidung war für mich schwer - die Clickies wollte ich nicht abgeben und in B/B macht es wenig sinn, ohne Clickies unterwegs zu sein.

Ich quäle mich mit Flats aber damit ich ein Paar meter bergab am Tefeulsberg  besser fahren kann um mich auf technisches Gelände besser vorzubereiten.  Ich vermisse meine Clicks, das gebe ich zu 

ich fahre auf meinem Lush jetzt die Superstar mag lite (gebraucht gekauft zum ausprobieren) und bin sehr zufrieden. Die FiveTen Schuhe sind gut. Du kanns mit anderen Schuhen fahren, aber die 5/10 Sohle hält länger.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. August 2013)

Habe meine Klick Pedale jetzt ein Jahr nicht mehr benutzt und überlege ernsthaft sie zu verkaufen, samt Schuhen...


----------



## Carotte (21. August 2013)

Ich habe vor zwei Tagen bei ebay Flatpedale ersteigert und werde nun am Wochenende sehen, wie es geht, da will ich nämlich einen MTB- Anfängerinnen-Kurs machen und nicht immer mit Klickies beim Balancieren umkippen.
Vielleicht komme ich dann den Havelberg etwas schwungvoller runter - aber  noch mühseliger rauf . 
Hifi, ab nächster Woche können wir gern mal "Räder vergleichen" spielen, freue mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (21. August 2013)

Carotte schrieb:


> Ich habe vor zwei Tagen bei ebay Flatpedale ersteigert ...



Es kommt gut voran 



Carotte schrieb:


> Hifi, ab nächster Woche können wir gern mal "Räder vergleichen" spielen, freue mich.



Gern! Bin nächstes WE allerdings beim Ladies Treffen - dort brauche ich  die Flats auch   Unter der Woche ginge eine Hausrunde - wir können  weiter per PN.


----------



## ziploader (21. August 2013)

Seit dem ich Flats benutze habe ich keine Knieprobleme mehr..
Das unbewusste leichte Ziehen hat bei mir Knieprobleme verursacht.


----------



## Chrige (21. August 2013)

Ich glaube, es ist absolut geschmackssache. Bei mir in der Umgebung (Schweiz) fahren alle Klickies. Ich kenne hier echt kaum Biker/innen die Flats fahren (ausser vielleicht den einen oder anderen Freerider/Downhiller). Ich komme auch auf den technisch anspruchsvolleren Trails relativ gut mit den Klickies klar, muss allerdings auch zugeben, dass ich es schon lange nicht mehr mit Flats probiert habe.
Der Vorteil von den Klickies finde ich halt schon, dass du bei rumpligeren Trails fix mit den Pedalen verbunden bist und somit nicht so leicht abrutscht. Muss aber zugeben, dass ich noch nie 5.10 gefahren bin.

Wie gesagt, mach, was dir mehr Spass macht. Jede soll das für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2013)

Ich habe mit Klickies angefangen und bin mit diesen lange gefahren.
Nach einem Sturz vor 4 Jahren mit ein paar Knochenbrüchen hatte ich am Hardtail die ersten Flats montiert, da ich den Lenker noch nicht richtig greifen konnte als ich wieder auf Rad steigen durfte und es mir von daher mit den Klickies zu unsicher war.
Tja, was soll ich sagen, mittlerweile ist das Hardtail zwar geschlachtet, aber alle anderen Bikes haben nach und nach auch Flats verpasst bekommen. Den Knien geht es besser, das Auf- oder Absteigen, wenn es rumpelig bergauf oder bergab geht, ist wesentlich entspannter. Und mit den 5.10 bin ich noch nie abgerutscht. Habe gerade letzte Woche immer die Luft angehalten wenn mein Herzallerliebster auf den Trails am Gardasee schon bergab rumpelte während er mit dem einen Fuß noch nach den Klickis fischte (und manchmal deshalb wieder anhalten und zu einer besseren Stelle fürs Aufsteigen schieben musste, während ich an ihm vorbei fuhr).
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass der Pedalwechsel am Racefully schon ein wenig weh tat. Flats passen da eigentlich nicht hin und 278g zu 200g haben die Entscheidung auch nicht einfacher gemacht. Daher erfolgte die Umstellung dort erst vor 2 Monaten, aber ich habe bereits mit Genugtuung festgestellt, dass ich damit nicht langsamer bergauf bin als vorher (den Unkenrufen meines Herzallerliebsten zum Trotz).


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. August 2013)

Was hast du denn für Flats, die nur 278g wiegen? Da wiegen ja meine Klickies mehr! Oder ist das pro Stück?


----------



## jboe (27. August 2013)

Wenn man Geld übrig hat: SIXPACK - Pedale Icon Titanium mit 265g Herstellerangabe.
Ansonsten gibt es noch welche von Mortop mit ca.250g und Straitline AMP Titan mit ca.277g und noch viele mehr...man muss nur willig sein Geld locker zu machen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist aber immernoch das Pedal 3 von Reset das optisch brutalste. Brauch man auch Geld für...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (27. August 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Flats, die nur 278g wiegen? Da wiegen ja meine Klickies mehr! Oder ist das pro Stück?



Sudpin III Ti S-Pro von NC-17. Gewicht ist fürs Paar. Hätte auch noch leichtere genommen, aber hatte diese schon an den anderen Rädern und war zufrieden damit. Schlicht und schwarz. Die Klickies waren so Titan/Magnesiumdinger von Ritchey. Daher nur 200 g/Paar.


----------



## Warnschild (28. August 2013)

ziploader schrieb:


> Seit dem ich Flats benutze habe ich keine Knieprobleme mehr..
> Das unbewusste leichte Ziehen hat bei mir Knieprobleme verursacht.



Na, das liegt dann aber nicht an den Klickies, sondern sollte Dir generell ein Warnzeichen sein: 

Entweder - das wäre der Idealfall - waren die Platten einfach nur falsch eingestellt und schief und krumm. Aber es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass Du etwas "schief" bist (wie fast jeder) und Deine Knie eher schlecht muskulär abgestützt (auch häufig). Beim Radfahren wird das dann aber gern überlastet, weil man die Gelenke belastet, die Haltemuskulatur aber nicht stärkt (bzw. nur einseitig).

Dass Du auf Flats gewechselt hast, ist natürlich nachollziehbar. Ich würde aber trotzdem die Knie stabilisieren, also geziehlt aufbauen, damit Du auch in ein paar Jahrzehnten noch funktionierende Kniegelenke hast.


----------



## RubberQueen (29. August 2013)

Ich fahre auch mit Flats und den 5.10 Schuhen für Frauen und wenn du noch ordentliche Pins dran hast, dann klebst du auf den Pedalen fast so als hättest du Klickies. Die Schuhe sind vom Grip her echt der Hammer, allerdings sind sie sehr klobig und breit geschnitten. Sind zum gehen und Schieben also nur wenig geeignet, aber man sitzt ja eh lieber auf dem Rad


----------



## Schnitte (29. August 2013)

RubberQueen schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch mit Flats und den 5.10 Schuhen für Frauen und wenn du noch ordentliche Pins dran hast, dann klebst du auf den Pedalen fast so als hättest du Klickies. Die Schuhe sind vom Grip her echt der Hammer, allerdings sind sie sehr klobig und breit geschnitten. Sind zum gehen und Schieben also nur wenig geeignet, aber man sitzt ja eh lieber auf dem Rad



also die Schuhe sind zum gehen und schieben immer noch besser geeignet als jeder Klickpedalschuh den ich je anhatte


----------



## jboe (29. August 2013)

Als mein Mann noch mit Klickies fuhr und auf Arbeit mit den Schuhe durch die Gänge stiefelte, haben sich alle Männer rumgedreht, da sie dachten das jetzt ne Frau mit High Heels kommt. 
Und ich kenn noch das Gesicht der Damen auf der Rolltreppe hinter uns, als er sagte, dass er mit seinem Clead (gesprochen eher mit G) hängen geblieben ist und fast hinflog. 
Ich lach mich schlapp!


----------



## Votec Tox (2. September 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sudpin III Ti S-Pro von NC-17. Gewicht ist fürs Paar...


Die fahre ich am schweren Fulli auch, irgendwo muß man ja Gewicht sparen 
Sind klasse, im Grunde wie die häufig vorkommenden normalen Sudpin III, nur eben gute 100 gr. leichter (das Paar), dafür ca. 100 Euro teurer als die normalen IIIer, also 1 gr. = 1 Euro  dünne Schläuche zu verwenden (50 gr. pro Rad) ist günstiger - ich weiß, keine Schokolade mehr zu essen noch effektiver... 
aber die Pedale sind trotzdem "cooler", habe sie in "poliert", da fallen die Schrammen weniger auf.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. September 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Die fahre ich am schweren Fulli auch, irgendwo muß man ja Gewicht sparen



Genau! An dem schweren Schweinderl sind sie auch. Das Monstergewicht des Downhill-Laufradsatzes musste ja irgendwie kompensiert werden.


----------



## scylla (2. September 2013)

meine Erfahrung mit Ti Achsen: Hält net!

Straitline AMP Ti: 2 Tage Gran Canaria für's erste, 4 Tage Gran Canaria für's zweite, nach zwei Wochen waren die Lager de facto nicht mehr da und die Achse eingelaufen
Echo SL Ti: 1/2 Jahr erste Pedalachse eingelaufen, 1 Jahr zweite Pedalachse eingelaufen, eiert wie Sau

Gleitlager und Titanachsen fressen sich wohl gegenseitig. Wenn, dann nur mit Kugellagern. Hab's auch nicht geglaubt (sonst hätte ich mir den Quatsch nicht gekauft), aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer


----------



## LilianB (3. September 2013)

Darf ich mal Fragen was genau die Damen Variante der Five Ten ist ? Ich hätte nämlich gerne welche und habe auch welche in 38 gefunden, allerdings sehen die genauso aus wie Herren Schuhe  sind das dann die Richtigen oder gibt es da noch andere ?

Lg

Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Carotte (3. September 2013)

Also ich habe mir die Frauenvariante five ten karver bestellt gehabt und habe sie zurückgeschickt, weil die Schuhe unglaublich breit und klobig geschnitten waren, Ziegelsteine am Fuss.
Jetzt habe ich sogenannte Zustiegsschuhe von Scarpa, Zen, fallen recht klein aus, mit relativ steifer Sohle, aber einem moderaten Profil, nicht gerade Trekker, denn sonst würde man schwer die richtige Position auf den Flat-Nägelchen finden. Die Schuhe sind recht schmal geschnitten, aber nicht zu schmal. Ich trage 37 bei business  Alltagsschuhen und bin hier mit 38,5, UK 5,5, US 7,5 glücklich, was meiner Laufschuhgrösse bei Asics entspricht.
Ich denke, alle nicht zu tief profilierten Vibramsohlen wären ok. Und nimm keine Schuhe, die oben textiles Maschengewebe haben, wie leichte Laufschuhe, der Stoff verhakt sich in den Pedalen, wenn Du den Fuss mal zum Pedal-fischen unterhakst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (3. September 2013)

LilianB schrieb:


> Darf ich mal Fragen was genau die Damen Variante der Five Ten ist ? Ich hätte nämlich gerne welche und habe auch welche in 38 gefunden, allerdings sehen die genauso aus wie Herren Schuhe  sind das dann die Richtigen oder gibt es da noch andere ?



Five Ten ist nur der Hersteller. Die haben jede Menge verschiedener Modelle, z.B. Impact, Freerider, Baron, Sam Hill, Karver um nur einige zu nennen. Den Karver gibt es auch als Damenschuh (soll etwas schmaler sein, das sieht man ihm aber nicht an), ansonsten muss man sich mit den Herrenschuhen begnügen. Zumindest habe ich noch keines von den anderen Modellen als Damenschuh gefunden. Ich trage den Freerider und den Impact als Herrenschuh in der Größe 37. Wenn man nicht allzu schmale Füße hat passen die. Einen Schönheitspreis kann man damit allerdings nicht gewinnen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. September 2013)

Ich trag auch den Freerider. Hab eigentlich relativ schmale Füße, aber die Freerider (und vielleicht auch restlichen FiveTen?) sehen anscheinend nur von außen so klobig aus.
Ich hab die Innensohle mal rausgenommen und mit den Spacialized Tahoe verglichen, die ich vorher hatte, und die auch sehr schmal sind, und die waren quasi identisch.
Aber durch die breite Sohle der FiveTen hat man m.M.n. auch mehr Fläche, auf der man auf den Pins steht...


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. September 2013)

Ich hab mir gerade die neuen Freerider gegönnt. Sind im Zehenbereich etwas breiter als die alten, aber besser als zu schmal, da kann es schnell mal drücken und das ist unangenehmer. So kann man schön ab und zu mal mit den Zehen wackeln (ich glaub das war aus Pipi Langstrumpf).


----------



## Schnitte (4. September 2013)

Schönheitspreis hin oder her, am Ende haben die 5.10 schuhe einige vorteile:
1. guter stand auf dem pedal
2. der Fuss wird stabiliert, gerade bei Stürzen nicht ganz unwichtig
3. wenn man doch mal läuft, hat man mit den Schuhen sehr guten Halt überall

Es ist kein Highheel, soll es aber auch nicht sein. Ich habe lieber ein paar richtig feste Schuhe an, mit denen man sowohl zu Fuß als auch mit Radl über Stock und Stein kommt als einen zu leichten Schuh der nach kurzer Zeit der entsprechenden Belastung nicht standhält

Ich habe mien 5.10 nun seit über 2 Jahren, fahre diese 2 mal pro Woche auf Touren und zurzeit arbeite ich täglich in ihnen. Alles gut, alles heil. Die Investition hat sich mehr als gelohnt


----------



## jboe (5. September 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Schönheitspreis hin oder her, am Ende haben die 5.10 schuhe einige vorteile:
> 1. guter stand auf dem pedal
> 2. der Fuss wird stabiliert, gerade bei Stürzen nicht ganz unwichtig
> 3. wenn man doch mal läuft, hat man mit den Schuhen sehr guten Halt überall
> ...



Ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. September 2013)

Ich bin großer Fan dieser Schuhe und mag auch die Optik, aber finde dass die innensohle sehr schnell "durch" ist. Weiß jemand ob es die einzeln gibt? Oder welche alternativ gut in den freerider passt?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. September 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ich bin großer Fan dieser Schuhe und mag auch die Optik, aber finde dass die innensohle sehr schnell "durch" ist. Weiß jemand ob es die einzeln gibt? Oder welche alternativ gut in den freerider passt?


Wie geschrieben, ich hab mal die Innensohle meiner Freeriderauf diese High-Performance/BodyGeometrie-Sohlen von Specialized gelegt um zu vergleichen, bis auf nen mm nahezu identisch von der Form. Auch in den Schuh passen sie gut rein, hab ich grad mal getestet. So beim Tragen merk ich nix, außer dass halt das Fußbett leicht anders ist, aber nicht schlimm. Gefahren bin ich mit den Sohlen in den Freeridern noch nicht, die haben jetzt ein Jahr in meinen alten Specilized rumgestanden. Werd ich evtl die Tage gleich mal austesten.
Vielleicht darfst du ja mal in irgendnem Bike-Shop mit Specilized die Sohlen testweise in deine Schuhe reinlegen.


----------



## Schnitte (5. September 2013)

zur not eine innensohle kaufen und dann eben zurecht schneiden  kannst ja die "alte" als vorlage verwenden


----------



## LilianB (5. September 2013)

UPS hatte ganz vergessen das ich euch mit einer Grage genötigt hatte  

Also ich hätte gerne den, der so aussieht wie ein normaler Sneaker  ich habe zwar recht schmale Füße, aber man kann den ja auch recht eng Schnüren. Vielleicht fahre ich aber doch lieber mal nach Rose und probiere das ging an. Dann erspare ich mir die umtauscherei wenn es doch nicht passt oder ich die falsche Größe bestelle.

Ich verstehe ja den Sinn von Schuhen die Bis zum Knöchel gehen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich für so einen...ähm...so ein Monster von Schuh Geld ausgeben möchte  

Vielen Dank euch auf jeden Fall, ich werde dann die Tage mal nach Rose fahren 

Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (5. September 2013)

Probiere sie unbedingt vorher aus. Ich habe die Freerider, fahre sie auch gern auf ruppigen Trails mit dem Hardtail, der Halt ist schon gigantisch, habe mal die vergleichbaren Schuhe von Sombrio günstig gekauft, wollte es selbst kaum glauben aber der Halt ist deutlich schlechter als bei den 5/10ern. Auch fahre ich sie gern bei langen Tagestouren, die harte Sohle schont die Füße. 
Denn die Freeridesohle ist schon härter als ein normaler Skateboardschuh (ganz zu schweigen von den harten Sohlen der 5/10 DH-Kloben, aber die habe ich nicht).
Wenn ich ganz normal mit meinem Bergabfulli am Nachmittag oder Abend auf den Hausstrecken unterwegs bin, fahre ich viel lieber mit normalen Skateboardschuhen, aktuell den Kinderschuh in Gr. 38,5 von Lakai, die haben eine passend zu den Pins profilierte Sohle und kosten um die 45.- Euro.
Ich mag die weichere Sohle, prima Radgefühl, man kann die Füße ums Pedal wickeln und bei uns ist es ja nur wurzelig, keine groben Steine, da paßt die weiche Sohle.

P.S.: Von Adidas kommt der Terrex jetzt mit Stealthgummi Sohle:
http://www.tourendatenbank.com/zustieg-im-stealth-modus-adidas-terrex-solo-stealth/
Für Mädels in Mädchenfarbe...
http://www.sportxshop.de/index.php?...1db897a26a9336e4de1095&lang=0&&adword=froogle


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. September 2013)

Frage speziel für den Winter:
Ich bin bisher im Winter auf meinem altem Corratec immer mit nem Kombipedal und warmen Gore-Wanderstiefeln unterwegs gewesen. Das war oft ne rutschige Angelegenheit auf der "klicklosen" Pedalseite und beim Aufsteigen ein Gefummel bis die richtige Seite passte. 
Mit Klicks, die ich sonst mag, fahre ich im Herbst/Winter nicht gerne, Angst vorm festfrieren (fragt Scylla!) und außerdem sind meine Schuhe nicht Wintertauglich.

Ich überlege nun Flats im Herbst/Winter zu montieren. Ist das gescheit? Und gibt es da nen ordentlichen warmen Gore-Schuh? 

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. September 2013)

Servus Lahmschnecke

Ich hoffe Dir , obwohl ich keine Lady bin , trotzdem ein paar Erfahrungen weitergeben zu können.

Ich selbst hab die 5/10 Impact High und Flatpedale 

Wenn die Schuhe groß genug sind damit man mit dicken Wollsocken !! die Zehen noch leicht bewegen kann , wird die Durchblutung so weit angeregt , das ich noch nie kalte Füße hatte. 
Auch nicht bei unter -15° C.

Im Winter habe ich übrigens mit Leichtbergschuhen aus Leder ( auch bei Schneeschuhwanderungen ) bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit Synthetikschuhen und Goretex.
Sie müssen nur gelegentlich Eingefettet werden!

Etwas besseres als Flatpedale im Winter wird es auch nicht geben


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2013)

Ich nehme im Winter, wenn es richtig kalt ist, statt dem Impact High Leichtbergschuhe von Lowa. Allerdings welche mit Goretex-Membrane (aber trotzdem Leder) und auch mit ordentlichen Wollsocken drin. Die Bergschuhe halten zwar nicht so gut auf den Flats wie die Impact da die Sohle der Bergschuhe zu viel Profil hat und härter ist, es geht aber. Und wenn man doch mal ein Stück im Schnee laufen muss oder will funktioniert das mit den Bergschuhen besser.

Bin früher mit Klickies und entsprechenden Winterschuhen gefahren, die Kombi Flats und Impact bzw. Bergschuh gefällt mir weit besser. Wenn ich noch an das rumgeeier denke, als ein Kumpel versuchte die Eisbrocken an den Claets loszuwerden um einzuklicken, dabei zu pedalieren, da der Schnee so hoch war das man nicht einfach Schwung nehmen konnte um es rollen zu lassen und letztendlich auf der Nase lag, weil es einfach nicht funktionierte.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin immer noch am Thema dran... 

Danke für Eure Tipps, Allgäufex und Chaotenkind.
Kann mir auch noch jemand sagen welche Flats ich nehmen soll? Dabei ist mir das Aussehen so was von egal, die Flats müssen mit nem Wanderschuh kompatibel sein. So wie bei Chaotenkind im Winter. beim Suchen habe ich nun viele verschiedene Flats gefunden  aber welcher ist nun geiegnet??

Danke nochmal für nen Tipp.

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch am Thema dran...
> 
> Danke für Eure Tipps, Allgäufex und Chaotenkind.
> Kann mir auch noch jemand sagen welche Flats ich nehmen soll? Dabei ist mir das Aussehen so was von egal, die Flats müssen mit nem Wanderschuh kompatibel sein. So wie bei Chaotenkind im Winter. beim Suchen habe ich nun viele verschiedene Flats gefunden  aber welcher ist nun geiegnet??
> ...



Käfigpedale aus dem Trialbereich 

Ich hab diverse Plattformpedale durchprobiert, und mit Wanderschuhen hat keins so richtig gut funktioniert. Aber auf den billigen hässlichen Käfigpedale von Echo halten selbst die miserabelsten Wanderschuhe richtig gut 

http://www.trialmarkt.de/Pedale/Pedale-Echo-TR-Single-Cage::1204.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich häng mich mal mit daran.
Möchte auch auf Flat umsteigen. 
Weiß nicht ob meinen Wahl die richtige ist.
Wollte mir die Saint kaufen und bräuchte noch einen Herbst/Winterschuh dazu.
Sollte Knöchelhoch sein und für Touren geeignet.

Sorry Lahmschnecke das ich mich so dranhänge, möchte aber keinen neuen Thread wegen dem ähnlichen Thema aufmachen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Oktober 2013)

@scylla: Danke für den Tipp, die Teile sehen ja echt so grausam aus, dass es schon fast wieder stylisch ist. Aber bei dem Preis macht man nicht viel kaputt - bestellt!
  @samafa: Kein Problem, schon richtig so, brauchst Dich nicht entschuldigen!


----------



## samafa (10. Oktober 2013)

@Lahmschnecke
da bin ich froh das es Dir nichts ausmacht.....
andere sehen es anders...

Grüße


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ...die Teile sehen ja echt so grausam aus, dass es schon fast wieder stylisch ist. Aber bei dem Preis macht man nicht viel kaputt - bestellt!...



ja wenigstens sind die doch schön leicht! Ich werd sie mir auch mal merken... wären auch super füs Büro-Bike


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab das Kombipedal von Shimano (324), das hat sowohl mit leichten Bergschuhen als auch mit Tchibo-Winterstiefeln einen Bombenhalt. Wenn man denn bei uns im Winter mal fahren kann, bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. Im Frühjahr kommt dann einfach bißl Öl auf die Klickseite und ich kann wieder mit den Cleatschuhen fahren.


----------



## creatini (12. Oktober 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab das Kombipedal von Shimano (324), das hat sowohl mit leichten Bergschuhen als auch mit Tchibo-Winterstiefeln einen Bombenhalt. Wenn man denn bei uns im Winter mal fahren kann, bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. Im Frühjahr kommt dann einfach bißl Öl auf die Klickseite und ich kann wieder mit den Cleatschuhen fahren.


Das Kombipedal von Shimano habe ich mir auch gekauft und komme damit garnicht klar. Beim ersten Versuch musste ich nach dem Einrasten meinen Schuh ausziehen und mit voller Gewalt vom Pedal lösen. Nun ist die Einstellung so locker wie möglich und auf einer Seite komme ich garnicht erst rein. Gibt es da irgend einen Einstellungstrick oder funktionieren die nur mit den beigelegten Cleats? Ich habe noch die alten an meinen Schuhen.


----------



## kater21 (13. Oktober 2013)

Meine waren anfangs auch sehr stramm.
Ich habe dann oft (wirklich sehr häufig ein- und ausgeklickt).
Außerdem habe ich die Schuhe bei nicht nutzen in den Pedalen eingeklickt gelassen, damit sich das etwas "weitet".
Letzteres, meine ich, half am meisten.


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

creatini schrieb:


> Das Kombipedal von Shimano habe ich mir auch gekauft und komme damit garnicht klar. Beim ersten Versuch musste ich nach dem Einrasten meinen Schuh ausziehen und mit voller Gewalt vom Pedal lösen. Nun ist die Einstellung so locker wie möglich und auf einer Seite komme ich garnicht erst rein. Gibt es da irgend einen Einstellungstrick oder funktionieren die nur mit den beigelegten Cleats? Ich habe noch die alten an meinen Schuhen.



paar Tropfen Öl auf die "Mechanik", paarmal ein- und ausklicken, und überschüssiges Öl abwischen.
Die Shimano Klickies sollten eigentlich in der "weichsten" Einstellung dermaßen labberig sein, dass man bei unbedachten Bewegungen auf dem Fahrrad von alleine rausfliegt. Zumindest war das bei allen meinen SPD-Klicks bisher so.

SPD-Klickies funktionieren mit allen SPD-Cleats. Gibt auch welche von Fremdherstellern (also nicht-Shimano).
Welche Cleats hast du denn an den Schuhen? Hoffentlich doch SPD, oder?


----------



## creatini (13. Oktober 2013)

Ok, dann werde ich weiter probieren. Und ja, ich habe SPD.

Hatte bisher halt nie solche Probleme...


----------



## Honigblume (13. Oktober 2013)

Hatte auch das Problem, dass ich bei herkömmlichen Shimano Klickpedalen nicht auslösen konnte, selbst bei der weichesten Einstellung bedeutete es einen Kraftakt auszuklicken.
Habe im Moment die Shimano Click'r Pedale und das ist wirklich mal ein butterweiches ausklicken nach meinem Geschmack. Ungewollt habe ich bisher nicht ausgeklickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (15. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, die Teile sehen ja echt so grausam aus, dass es schon fast wieder stylisch ist. Aber bei dem Preis macht man nicht viel kaputt - bestellt!



sind sie schon angekommen? Wenn ja, wie sind die Lager? Laufen die Achsen weich, also drehen sich fast von alleine ? Sehen die echt so schrecklich wie auf dem Bild aus  ? 

Habe für mein Einkaufsradl die NC17 Einstiegspedalen günstig erstanden und so sind sie auch: Achsen laufen rauh von Beginn an. Hatte noch keine Lust aufs Auseinandernehmen und Fetten, an dem Rad ists ok. Nur für den anstehenden "Nachwuchs" möchte ich mir was Besseres gönnen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Oktober 2013)

@ mtbbee: Die Pedale sind angekommen, und sie sehen eigentlich noch schrecklicher aus als auf dem Photo . Allerdings hab ich sie noch nicht montiert und somit auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Noch fahre ich ja nicht mit Bergstiefeln (Gott sei Dank!). Aber ich werde sofort berichten, wenn ich die Dinger montiert und probiert habe.


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> @ mtbbee: Die Pedale sind angekommen, und sie sehen eigentlich noch schrecklicher aus als auf dem Photo . Allerdings hab ich sie noch nicht montiert und somit auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Noch fahre ich ja nicht mit Bergstiefeln (Gott sei Dank!). Aber ich werde sofort berichten, wenn ich die Dinger montiert und probiert habe.




Krass - kaum vorstellbar 
wie ists denn so, wenn man sie in der Hand dreht und Schneebesenmäßig wirbeln lässt? Merkst Du einen Lagerwiederstand oder dreht sich das Peadal/Käfig flüssig um die Achse?

Welche Farbe hast Du gewählt?


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2013)

nanana, da steht man doch eh mit den hässlichen Wander-Quadratlatschen drauf 

"Wirbeln" tun die Echos im Neuzustand nicht, wenn man sie per Hand anschubst. Gleitlager halt. Sie laufen aber im Vergleich zu anderen Pedalen mit Gleitlager ziemlich leicht und gar nicht rau. 
Ich mach meine auch vor dem ersten Gebrauch immer auf und schmier die ordentlich. Da ist ab Werk nur ein Hauch Fett drin.
Wenn die Echos beim anstubsen "wirbeln", dann ist die Achse oder die Lagerung hinüber. Quasi je tot desto leicht... oder so ähnlich. Das bissel Widerstand von dem Gleitlager merkt man aber eh nicht. Ich hab auch Syntace Number Nine, die ja extra mit 0,0005 Promill weniger Reibungswiderstand als andere Pedale beworben wurden. Ich komm damit kein bisschen leichter den Berg hoch.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Oktober 2013)

Rot!!

Also ich wollte die Dinger ja nicht zum Sahne schlagen...  eigentlich nur zum Biken im Winter. Für Pumps sind die Dinger zu groß, meine "rutschen durch", also nichts für die Fahrt zur Eisdiele zum posen. Für Wanderstiefel sehen sie äußerst geeignet aus!

Mit meinem Test müßt Ihr euch bis nächste Woche gedulden. Lieferung war übrigens promt und schnell.

Gruß!


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2013)

ok, DANKE Euch 
Wenn ich die 100% Zusage für den den Kellerauffüller erhalte, wirds das hübsche Echo 

Was sind eigentlich Pumps  ?


----------



## mtbbee (23. Oktober 2013)

sind angekommen: einmal schwarz und einmal grün - gut gefettet , Lager laufen micht rauh und so unschön finden wir sie auch nicht
Danke für die Empfehlung Scylla !
Gewicht 298 g und 300 g


----------

